
Coinbase Bitcoin Exchange Review - cdvonstinkpot
http://bitcoinmagazine.com/6728/introducing-the-exchanges-coinbase-part-1/
======
vinanvinan
you know what, I still dont fully understand Bitcoin. mind explaining it in a
few sentences? lol thanks

